# Selbsterstelltes WinXP Home Preinstallation Kit  nicht



## TMG (15. März 2005)

Hi Leudz, 

ich hab ein riesengroßes Problem. Da ich viele rechner installieren muss, bietet sich bei mir ein Preinstallation Kit an. Da ich aber nicht immer alles was ich brauche per Netzwerk installieren will, hab ich mir gedacht, brenn ich alles auf eine CD und ändere die Pfade in der "winbom.ini" damit das auch von CD klappt. Soweit funktioniert das ja auch. Nur beim letzten Punkt, da wo er die Konfiguration ausliest, da funktioniert es nicht. 

Die Konfigurationsdatei sieht momentan so aus: 


```
[Version] 
signature=$CHICAGO$ 

[Factory] 
Reseal=Yes 
ResealMode=Factory 

[ComputerSettings] 
AuditAdminAutoLogon=Yes 
SourcePath=%windir% 

[NetCards] 

[WinPE] 
Restart=Reboot 
Lang=GER 
Sku=per.sp1 
ConfigSet=ost-pc 
SourceRoot=OPKTools 

[WinPE.net] 
StartNet=No 

[DiskConfig] 
Disk1=Disk1.config 

[Disk1.config] 
Size1=* 
PartitionType1=primary 
FileSystem1=ntfs 
QuickFormat1=yes 
SetActive1=yes 

[StartMenuMFUlist] 
Link0= 
Link1= 
Link2= 
[OemRunOnce] 
"Acrobat Reader","""Zusatzprogramme\AdbeRdr60_deu_full.exe"" " 
"Java VM","""Zusatzprogramme\jre-1_5_0_01-windows-i586-p-iftw.exe"" " 
"Antivir","""Zusatzprogramme\avwinsfx.exe"" " 
"Ad-Aware Personal","""Zusatzprogramme\aawsepersonal.exe"" " 
"SpyBot Search & Destroy","""Zusatzprogramme\spybotsd13.exe"" " 
"Smart Surfer","""Zusatzprogramme\SmartInstall_30.exe"" "
```

Und wenn ich alles per Netzwerk mache, dann sieht sie so aus: 


```
[Version] 
signature=$CHICAGO$ 

[Factory] 
Reseal=Yes 
ResealMode=Factory 
Username=Administrator 
Password="*******************" 

[ComputerSettings] 
AuditAdminAutoLogon=Yes 
SourcePath=%windir% 

[NetCards] 

[WinPE] 
Restart=Reboot 
Lang=GER 
Sku=per.sp1 
ConfigSet=ost-pc 
SourceRoot=\\TECHNIK\OPKTools 
Username=Administrator 
Password="********************" 

[WinPE.net] 
StartNet=No 

[DiskConfig] 
Disk1=Disk1.config 

[Disk1.config] 
Size1=* 
PartitionType1=primary 
FileSystem1=ntfs 
QuickFormat1=yes 
SetActive1=yes 

[StartMenuMFUlist] 
Link0= 
Link1= 
Link2= 
[OemRunOnce] 
"Acrobat Reader","""Zusatzprogramme\AdbeRdr60_deu_full.exe"" " 
"Java VM","""Zusatzprogramme\jre-1_5_0_01-windows-i586-p-iftw.exe"" " 
"Antivir","""Zusatzprogramme\avwinsfx.exe"" " 
"Ad-Aware Personal","""Zusatzprogramme\aawsepersonal.exe"" " 
"SpyBot Search & Destroy","""Zusatzprogramme\spybotsd13.exe"" " 
"Smart Surfer","""Zusatzprogramme\SmartInstall_30.exe"" "
```


Über Netzwerk geht es ja auch alles. Aber ich möchte die CD ja auch mal mit zu Kunden nehmen können und da hab ich kein Netzwerk. 

Also hier nochmal eine genau Beschreibung des Vorgangs: 

1. Er stellt die richtige Bildschirmauflösung ein 
2. Er formatiert und partitioniert und aktiviert die Festplatte 
3. Installation von Anwendungen 
4. Installation der Konfigurationsmengen <--- Das macht er nicht ! 
5. Abschluss von WinPE 


Ich nehme ja an, dass es daran liegt, dass der Pfad zum Ordner "OPKTools" irgendwie nicht korrekt ist. 

Auf der CD ist der Pfad dahin: X:\OPKTools\... 

und wenn beim Code statt 

```
SourceRoot=\\TECHNIK\OPKTools
```



```
SourceRoot=OPKTools
```


steht, dann sollte das doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder ? 

Tut es aber nicht. 

Ich hoffe, dass jemand von euch Erfahrung darin hat und mir schnell helfen kann. 


Liebe Grüße, 
Christian Rosick


----------



## TMG (15. März 2005)

Mittlerweile habe ich den Code in

SourceRoot=x:\OPKTools

geändert und es geht leider immer noch nicht. Allerdings greift er schonmal auf die CD zu...

Arrgh..

Ich hoffe noch auf Ideen, woran es liegen kann !


----------



## vh85 (2. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches problem.
zwar funktioniert bei mir die installation über x:\OPKTools, aber es werden bei der installation die $OEM$ ordner aus dem Konfigurationssatz nicht mitkopiert.


----------

